

Marketing Agency Raises $100 Billion Dollars to Make iPhone Apps - seanMeverett

Marketing Agency Raises $100 Billion Dollars to Make iPhone Apps
Trillion Dollar Valuation Makes Investor Break-Even Point Somewhere in 2080<p>CHICAGO, IL, May 31, 2011 – Evolyte (http://evolyte.com), a marketing agency has just raised $100 billion dollars to continue their efforts at interacting with the online world in an offline way. “This kind of money didn’t even exist in 1969”, exclaims the President to Doctor Evil.  The Managing Partners managed to partner with a social media guru, who helped legal up the term sheet, and a lawyer who organized the twitter road show.<p>Their apps are social (you can talk about it on Facebook), mobile (you can take your phone anywhere), local (there you are:  that’s where you are, you’re there) and shares photos (use your friend’s phone to take a picture)! Aside from where the next dance party will be, questions still remain:  will investors possibly see a return, will hypercolor tees ever come back in style, can Evolyte pivot to a new M.V.P. before next year’s Techcrunch Disrupt?  Learn more and get your swag on at http://evolyte.com.<p>About Evolyte
Behavioral marketers building rad websites and gnarly iPhone apps.<p>From the visionaries who brought you such literal hits as “39 Seconds of Swag” and “Say Bye Bye Bye to Bad SEO”, Evolyte helps brands and individuals build awareness and increase sales using standard tools in unique ways:  design, iPhone apps, websites, search engine optimization, social media, video, and guerilla.  Clients stay strictly confidential but range from early stage start-ups to billion dollar banks and multinational manufacturers.<p>They are also members of the Chicagoland Chamber of Commerce. No big deal.<p>Contact:
Jeff Ringgenberg
Managing Partner
Evolyte
+1 312.578.1565
jeff.ringgenberg@evolyte.com<p>http://evolyte.com
http://twitter.com/evolyte
http://facebook.com/evolyte
http://www.youtube.com/user/evolyte1
======
instakill
I call bullshit. The only place this is mentioned is on their own Twitter and
Posterous.

------
seanMeverett
Full post is on our posterous blog. Please don't judge us, we still play
Contra.

